# Free trading seminars in Sydney



## inenigma (29 March 2009)

I found GFT is providing free trading semniars for newbies such as myself, only problem is it's during the week in Town (George St)

http://www.gft.com.au/index.asp


----------



## IvanC (29 March 2009)

Good find!

Has anyone else been to these seminars? and could you tell us about your experience with them?

Much appreciated


----------

